# Best Looking Females



## 12jfallin (Nov 2, 2015)

I've gone through the posts where everybody says who they think the best looking males are, but I want to see females. If you were wanting a dog with good looks, what female would you most likely want a puppy from?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

AFC World Famous Emasculator She Male aka Nora...her maternal clock is ticking but also narrowing with each passing day...don't think she would have any trouble finding a suitable one night stand


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

depends.

what do you look for as the best looking female dog? Anything specific? Color? Size?


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

12jfallin said:


> I've gone through the posts where everybody says who they think the best looking males are, but I want to see females. If you were wanting a dog with good looks, what female would you most likely want a puppy from?


Glenhoma's Big Island Brew MH QAA2 "Kona"


----------



## Ryley Ledbetter (Mar 26, 2016)

I love the way every single Grady female looks, there also usually pretty nice dogs also.


----------



## 12jfallin (Nov 2, 2015)

joeyrhoades said:


> depends.
> 
> what do you look for as the best looking female dog? Anything specific? Color? Size?


Just looking for personal opinions.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

12jfallin said:


> I've gone through the posts where everybody says who they think the best looking males are, but I want to see females. If you were wanting a dog with good looks, what female would you most likely want a puppy from?


The best looking ones are the ones with the most all age points, in addition to having over 200 points FC-AFC Bayou Star Beyond Independent (Tia) is also beautiful!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm rather partial to the one on the back of this month's RN...


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

Kinda partial myself


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Ryley Ledbetter said:


> I love the way every single Grady female looks, there also usually pretty nice dogs also.


I trained 3 females out of a Grady litter. One was very nice looking, one was average and one was butt ugly. Breeding dogs is like a box of chocolates.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Here's a damn good looking female. Conformation Champion, Hunting Retriever Champion, Master Hunter


----------



## FowlQueen (Apr 5, 2016)

I like the Tick/ Gate's cross on a female


----------



## Langeandrew12 (Jan 5, 2015)

I get compliments on her all the time walking around.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Kinda partial to this one..

Flatlander's Broken Pistol Ricochet.. (Flinch)


View attachment 28264


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

FC/AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Magnolia Jazz of Kerrybrook SH


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

Ted Shih said:


> FC/AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty
> 
> 
> View attachment 28265
> View attachment 28266


She is a beauty Ted.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

That dog is ripped. Very nice looking.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

I am partial to mine as well.

Some said the Grady puppies look good. The lighter yellow is a Trav puppy. She is barely over a year old and I think her looks improve daily as she fully fills out.


----------



## 12jfallin (Nov 2, 2015)

I can't seem to find any pictures of her. Do you have one you could post? (FC-AFC Bayou Star Beyond Independent)
I love the ripped dogs, too. FC AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty is very nice. But, I also like the more feminine heads. I can't make up my mind. LOL.


----------



## 12jfallin (Nov 2, 2015)

David McCracken said:


> Here's a damn good looking female. Conformation Champion, Hunting Retriever Champion, Master Hunter


My husband has been wanting a Boykin for a dove dog.. We will see.. Haha


----------



## jgsanders (Jul 9, 2015)

12jfallin said:


> I can't seem to find any pictures of her. Do you have one you could post? (FC-AFC Bayou Star Beyond Independent)
> I love the ripped dogs, too. FC AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty is very nice. But, I also like the more feminine heads. I can't make up my mind. LOL.


I like a feminine head and shape in a female dog myself. I've got to go all time best looking dogs on you here with this one... 

Lottie








​


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

EdA said:


> The best looking ones are the ones with the most all age points, in addition to having over 200 points FC-AFC Bayou Star Beyond Independent (Tia) is also beautiful!


I agree with Ed 100%. Beauty is as beauty does.


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

HRCH UH Sirius Duck Hunter


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

EdA said:


> The best looking ones are the ones with the most all age points, in addition to having over 200 points FC-AFC Bayou Star Beyond Independent (Tia) is also beautiful!


Winner!!

Of course I like Gracie & liked Ethel & Pogo a lot, too. AFC Livvy is another very talented & well put together female, IMO.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

She scored a few points this day....
All subject matter in photo is pretty photogenic if ya ask me.... 

View attachment 28289


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

EdA said:


> The best looking ones are the ones with the most all age points, in addition to having over 200 points FC-AFC Bayou Star Beyond Independent (Tia) is also beautiful!


Once I realized there were no human females pictured in the thread - I was waiting for this response lol


----------



## 12jfallin (Nov 2, 2015)

DarrinGreene said:


> Once I realized there were no human females pictured in the thread - I was waiting for this response lol


LOL, funny that I didn't really have to specify..


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Ted Shih said:


> FC/AFC Freeridin Miss Kitty
> 
> 
> View attachment 28265
> View attachment 28266


Very good looking dog. Obviously talented as well.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

jgsanders said:


> I like a feminine head and shape in a female dog myself. I've got to go all time best looking dogs on you here with this one...
> 
> Lottie
> 
> ...



I have to agree. Us SC boys think alike.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

DarrinGreene said:


> Once I realized there were no human females pictured in the thread - I was waiting for this response lol


Rules, there are rules people. Pictures of handler and dog are accepted. Unless it involves Gooser, then we will take his word for it.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 2, 2015)

12jfallin said:


> I've gone through the posts where everybody says who they think the best looking males are, but I want to see females. If you were wanting a dog with good looks, what female would you most likely want a puppy from?


I like the ones with blue ribbons on their collars!!

(I know; she only has a Derby win, but I'm partial to my FC AFC Rebel With A Cause girl!!)


----------



## 12jfallin (Nov 2, 2015)

I think this dog may be my personal favorite so far. Daughter of Howdy, Solo. Not super feminine head, but pretty none the less.


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)

A little partial to my girl Annie!


----------



## dgowder (Apr 3, 2012)

I think my Gates daughter is pretty sharp


----------



## RJW (Jan 8, 2012)

Candlewoods Bit-O-Bunny


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

6x GRHRCH War Eagle's Big Bottom Gal MH is a beautiful bitch. Got a nice pedigree too.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Fell in love with the breed a while back and decided it was time to get my own. Breeder picked puppies and I was extremely concerned that I would get a butt ugly dog, but I feel like I lucked out... Then again, she is mine.


----------



## kims (Jan 9, 2010)

Here you go.. Everyone should have a little Dark Chocolate in their life.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

Quote Originally Posted by DarrinGreene View Post 

Once I realized there were no human females pictured in the thread - I was waiting for this response lol

I agree!!
No Females will pin heads or helicopter ears!! That's my standards!! 

My new website: You will never be lonely at dog trainers only!!


----------



## hawgsalot (Nov 7, 2008)

I will say as a 6 x black only and male only, these chocolate females are looking really good. 20 years ago I wouldn't own a chocolate if you gave me one obviously field lines have gotten much better.


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

Ryley Ledbetter said:


> I love the way every single Grady female looks, there also usually pretty nice dogs also.


you bet....love the way mine looks...


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Mike Whorton had a female that was good looking and muscular. I think it's the mom of his ford pups. I've seen pics of her on here before.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

This is one of the Ford X Abby Ten Bears females. 

Girl On Fire "Katniss"

QAA @ 22 mos.
6 AA placements or Jams before 3


Justin Williams has a Stepper x Abby Ten Bears female that is a beautiful specimen.


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

"Bramble" FTCH AFTCH Waterstrike Ramblin Bramble. High Pont Junior Dog in Canada, Number 2 Qualifying dog in Canada

Bramble as a young field champion.


----------



## Tarball (Aug 12, 2010)

Gee whiz ........is she available for breeding? Shame to WASTE such a quality doggy!


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

My Grady girl and her 2 1/2 yr old Stevie outta Mickey also in the avatar !


----------



## windwalkers swan song (Oct 25, 2008)

One of my top three favorite females, Windy to Ken and Brenda


----------



## soulsally (Jul 11, 2016)

wow ! what a beauty!


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Waterdogs said:


> Quote Originally Posted by DarrinGreene View Post
> 
> Once I realized there were no human females pictured in the thread -
> 
> My new website: You will never be lonely at dog trainers only!!


Except you've already dated all 3 of them, one's crazy, one's your ex-wife, and kanoodling with the other will either make you loose you amatuer status and-or get you shot.


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

HRCH Meg's Stormy Pursuit "Sire FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker x Howdy daughter"


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

My Choco Girl....GMPR Santa Fe's Contender TyRa MH


Then


Then


Then


Now...will be 13 in September


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

SFLabs said:


> My Choco Girl....GMPR Santa Fe's Contender TyRa MH
> 
> 
> Then
> ...


Looks great!!!
Isn't that Ammo's mommy?


----------



## quackaholic (Aug 26, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Mine of course..lol


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

robertnla said:


> HRCH Meg's Stormy Pursuit "Sire FC AFC Badger State Ram Kicker x Howdy daughter"
> 
> View attachment 28354
> 
> View attachment 28355


Meg and my Bella Looked just a like. Man I sure miss her and ther Mama.. Hope all is good over in your kneck of the woods.


----------



## 12jfallin (Nov 2, 2015)

kims said:


> View attachment 28310
> 
> Here you go.. Everyone should have a little Dark Chocolate in their life.
> View attachment 28309


I honestly think chocolates may hate me. Think they are gorgeous, but haven't met one with the temperament I have in my black dogs.. May be because they are my in laws dogs and have been catered to for the past five years.. Never disliked a dog so much or felt like one HATED me until him. I actually went to pick him up for my husband for Valentine's Day, and he throws up all over me. Has tried to bite me twice, and has no respect for me. Once we got our own house, I had to put my foot down that he would never be allowed to live with us, not that his parent's would have allowed him to take him. 

I may try again someday.


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

weathered said:


> 6x GRHRCH War Eagle's Big Bottom Gal MH is a beautiful bitch. Got a nice pedigree too.


Agreed, I can't post pics. Guessing because I'm on my phone but Sully is a gorgeous Choco dog. Derek was proud of her


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

I've always said the best looking dog male or female is the one coming back with the winning bird in their mouth.


----------



## Kaiser878 (Apr 17, 2015)

SFLabs said:


> My Choco Girl....GMPR Santa Fe's Contender TyRa MH
> 
> 
> Then
> ...



That's my dogs, daddies, momma....

Say that three times fast... or I could just say that's my dogs grandma. Ha now I see where ace gets his head


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Seaside's Monsters Inc., Boo MH QAA

Dam to NFC AFC Seaside's Pelican Pete and FC Paddle Creek's Carbon Grade


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Beanie when she was 3 1/2. Lottie granddaughter.

Beanie 12-2011.jpg (74.5 KB

Her Ford daughter from last weekend

Lizzy Derby 4th 7-17-16.jpg (11.9 KB)


----------



## jeffro3967 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm a little biased, but think my little girl looks pretty good..


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Just so we give some time to the "Smart" ,, "Homely" types... 













No blue ribbons,,,but 12 speedin tickets in her lifetime...


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I think She's a looker....


View attachment 28521


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm a little biased...Princeton's Katy Did It.


----------

